# SPM Cat Back - Possibility of a Group Buy



## JPeezy (Mar 30, 2007)

Hello all, myself and some of the others have been lucky enough to be sporting our new SPM cat backs/turbo backs on our beetles. After about 2 months now, the car sounds completely amazing, there is 0 drone with this system and i could honestly not be happier, both, with their product and customer service. The cat back deff added an amazing sound to my beetle and you can feel the difference in power as well. 

I did the install myself on jack stands in less than 35 minutes. The kit is constructed with v-bands which makes it so much easier to work with. 

Here is a link to the product: http://www.drivespm.com/Beetle-Turbo-Catback-Exhaust-p/ex10-600b-ks10-00.htm

and here is a picture of the beetle with it on 










Sound clip will follow this weekend! :thumbup:


if anyone has any questions or is interested in getting their cat back, please let me know! SPM is usually more than happy to work with their customers for group buys and special pricing. All you guys need is 5 people and they will work out a great deal. 

Im just a happy customer trying to spread the word for an AWESOME group of people SPM FOR THE WIN :thumbup:

I am more than sure that some of the others will chime in soon about their SPM experience.


----------



## vdubjettaman (Mar 31, 2004)

it sounds like a good deal and I'd be potentially interested once I hear some more video clips. Anyone near the Harrisburg/Hershey PA area happen to have one that I could hear in person!? <- Long shot I know, but worth a try.

-Nate


----------



## JPeezy (Mar 30, 2007)

here you go guys!!! cant beat that!


----------



## jtack (Dec 9, 2013)

The group buy price would be less than $520?


----------



## JPeezy (Mar 30, 2007)

that was the price i was told 520 which is 130 off the regular price already! honestly the cat back is my fav mod thus far in the car totally changed the attitude of the car. :thumbup:


----------



## MnATL (Oct 26, 2010)

I love my spm catback too! quality product and great sound!


----------



## JPeezy (Mar 30, 2007)

i honestly can not imagine anyone unhappy with SPM. Truly my favorite shop.


----------



## plex03 (Nov 10, 2011)

Is there a sound clip anywhere that someone has done?


----------



## JPeezy (Mar 30, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lxxDcRz3l7U

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XhoSY-uyi6M

Here you go. 


This weekend i will be making a video with the cam mounted in the car to get cabin noise and all other aspects. :thumbup:


----------



## jtack (Dec 9, 2013)

Thanks for posting the videos...would the borla be considered louder. To be honest the videos of the drive by didn't sound much different if any than stock? Might be hard to tell by video though.


----------



## oidoglr (Jan 26, 2009)

I want an SPM with street mid and track rear. Someone posted a GTI with that combo on youtube, and it sounded great.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Love my SPM exhaust! 

posted using tapatalk


----------



## vdubjettaman (Mar 31, 2004)

sp33dy said:


> Sound clip will follow this weekend! :thumbup:


Were you able to get a sound clip? I know the weather hasn't been too friendly in the Northeast!


----------



## JPeezy (Mar 30, 2007)

i did js having a little bit of trouble uploading it should be up later on today.


----------



## vdubjettaman (Mar 31, 2004)

sp33dy said:


> i did js having a little bit of trouble uploading it should be up later on today.


:thumbup:


----------



## VWNDAHS (Jun 20, 2002)

In for group buy!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

jtack said:


> Thanks for posting the videos...would the borla be considered louder. To be honest the videos of the drive by didn't sound much different if any than stock? Might be hard to tell by video though.


Youtube had a GTI with the Borla. Sound would be similar to the TB unless you move up in power. Then
you can expect it to be louder. Borla also will supply a free ventauri (hour-glass shaped metal insert) that
when placed in the exhaust pipe, does away with the drone you can get at high 'highway' cruising speed.
You would need to ask for the ventauri in order to get it.


----------



## SIX SPEED (Apr 27, 2005)

jtack said:


> Thanks for posting the videos...would the borla be considered louder. To be honest the videos of the drive by didn't sound much different if any than stock? Might be hard to tell by video though.


I am also wondering this since i am in the market. I have to admit the SPM does look way nicer.

Sent from my LGMS659 using Tapatalk


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

SIX SPEED said:


> I am also wondering this since i am in the market. I have to admit the SPM does look way nicer.
> 
> Sent from my LGMS659 using Tapatalk


The Borla is definitely quite a bit louder. I've run both the borla and spm ones, and the spm is much better quality right off the bat, and is definitely quieter. It's a deeper throatier tone to it. Not to say the borla is a bad product, not at all, just SPM's is all tig welded and v-banded. Plus SPM gives you a lot more options to swap out straight pipe sections to get the sound right where you want it.

Not to mention, Borla is 2.5" (or 2.75" I can't remember), whereas SPM is a full 3".

posted using tapatalk


----------



## JPeezy (Mar 30, 2007)

You can not possibly compare a SPM product to anything else on the market right now.... The minute you open package and see the exhaust you can tell the time and craftsmanship that went into the product. I urge everyone who is looking for a cat back to take advantage of the 150 dollar savings they are offering right now. They only have about 10 left in stock.


----------



## jwcardy (Feb 22, 2012)

sp33dy said:


> You can not possibly compare a SPM product to anything else on the market right now.... The minute you open package and see the exhaust you can tell the time and craftsmanship that went into the product. I urge everyone who is looking for a cat back to take advantage of the 150 dollar savings they are offering right now. They only have about 10 left in stock.


This right here...From what I have seen on the market the SPM exhaust just blows the others away. They are over the top with the vband clamps. I have build a lot of turbo cars and let me tell you, the vband setups are where it is at. I didn't even thing twice about what exhaust to purchase when I was that SPM chose that route. Our beetle is running the full turbo back with catless downpipe. It gives the car just the right tone. Not overbearing, but you know its there. Definitely a purchase I don't regret.

-Wes


----------



## JPeezy (Mar 30, 2007)

Wes I wish i could go catless but since visual inspection is neeeded in nyc i will get my ass handed to me during emissions testing


----------



## vdubjettaman (Mar 31, 2004)

sp33dy said:


> Wes I wish i could go catless but since visual inspection is neeeded in nyc i will get my ass handed to me during emissions testing


X2 here in PA!


----------



## JPeezy (Mar 30, 2007)

honestly this is the best sounding quietest cat back on the market for the beetle. That's why i got it anyone who is in doubt should buy it. I had a rough week at the office so i havent been able to post the video i will be off tomorrow so i can get it done


----------



## vdubjettaman (Mar 31, 2004)

sp33dy said:


> honestly this is the best sounding quietest cat back on the market for the beetle. That's why i got it anyone who is in doubt should buy it. I had a rough week at the office so i havent been able to post the video i will be off tomorrow so i can get it done


looking forward to it! :beer::thumbup:


----------



## vdubvi (May 13, 2013)

*Is sale on spm cat back still available?*

Is sale price still available by Spm?


----------



## SIX SPEED (Apr 27, 2005)

sp33dy no video yet? I might just get it and do one! :beer: Very tempting....


----------



## IndyTTom (Oct 23, 2007)

I know this is an old thread but I am now in the market for a Cat back to match up with my APR Downpipe. Are there any good bargains to be had at this time? 

the SPM cat back looks way better than the Borla and I am looking for something that isn't too loud. Louder isn't always better.


----------



## IndyTTom (Oct 23, 2007)

Looks like the SPM site has been Hacked. Every time I click on any of their links to get to the Cat back my Security Program goes haywire. 
Seems it hijacks the thread to Some Canadian Pharmacy. If any SPM admins are listening. Please check your web site. I can't get to the 
Cat back listing without getting hijacked.


----------



## VRACERW (May 25, 2005)

I was hanging over on golfmk6.com and I thought I read something about spm being in trouble. People were posting a facebook link to "spm" ,= Steve Perry motorsports basically mocking the real spm


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

VRACERW said:


> I was hanging over on golfmk6.com and I thought I read something about spm being in trouble. People were posting a facebook link to "spm" ,= Steve Perry motorsports basically mocking the real spm


This makes me sad, they really hooked me up with the Beetle when it first came out. I have almost everything I could fit of theirs on my car lol Even got to be in their booth at SoWo a couple of years ago.

posted from tapatalk


----------



## turbokirby (Sep 5, 2014)

I really hope this is not the case I have been saving all winter and this catback is on my list


----------



## WellHungSmurf (Jun 5, 2014)

Wait a second, so the SPM site, and exhaust and all their other products isn't owned by the real steve petty? I have been saving for a turbo back exhaust. this could be a problem..

Also - I'd be in on a group buy for a turbo back exhaust, not these wimpy cat backs


----------



## IndyTTom (Oct 23, 2007)

I already have a APR Downpipe and I was hoping to get a decent Cat Back for my 2012 Beetle but there aren't many choices out there. Borla which I don't care for and SPM are about the only two I know off.
There is Eurojet which makes a great exhaust, however they don't sell a Beetle Cat Back by itself. you have to buy the entire Turboback system which I don't need.


----------



## OkieBikerDude (Dec 25, 2014)

*We need the facts, please?*

I just bought my first Beetle after wanting one for 50 years and have been looking forward to a few mods, like the SPM Cat Back. I hope the problem is with the website and not the company. Let's do some research for the truth. I'm willing to help, given some direction.:what:

OBD


----------



## IndyTTom (Oct 23, 2007)

OkieBikerDude said:


> I just bought my first Beetle after wanting one for 50 years and have been looking forward to a few mods, like the SPM Cat Back. I hope the problem is with the website and not the company. Let's do some research for the truth. I'm willing to help, given some direction.:what:
> 
> OBD


Seems that Steve Petty Motorsports no longer is associated with SPM. So it's an entirely different company and I have no clue about their quality and fitment. I wish Eurojet would offer a Cat Back for the Beetle but they only offer a Turbo Back. 
If you don't already have a down pipe then you might want to check out Eurojet for the Turboback exhaust for the beetle. Their quality is great. I don't want the loudness and poor quality of a Borla system but I don't think I want to go with SPM
either not knowing what's going on with their company.


----------



## plex03 (Nov 10, 2011)

IndyTTom said:


> I don't want the...poor quality of a Borla system...


Poor quality? What's the issue? I've had it on for a couple of years now and while yes, it can be loud, I like it and have experienced zero issues as far as quality.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Their website seems to be working fine to me. And it still says Steve Petty Motorsports. I think maybe we have a lot of assumptions and speculation happening here.


----------



## plex03 (Nov 10, 2011)

drtechy said:


> Their website seems to be working fine to me. And it still says Steve Petty Motorsports. I think maybe we have a lot of assumptions and speculation happening here.


Yep.....I tried both the Storefront and the Home Page of the website and I got both no problem.


----------



## WellHungSmurf (Jun 5, 2014)

Yes their website works for me also now. I did also get some Canadian pharmacy site a few days ago.. I guess it comes down to price between Euro and SPM for the turbo back for me.


----------



## WellHungSmurf (Jun 5, 2014)

WellHungSmurf said:


> Yes their website works for me also now. I did also get some Canadian pharmacy site a few days ago.. I guess it comes down to price between Euro and SPM for the turbo back for me.


Ok their website is having issues. Contact us doesn't work, and it's hard to get the site to pull up.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

WellHungSmurf said:


> Ok their website is having issues. Contact us doesn't work, and it's hard to get the site to pull up.


Still working for me, click the contact us form and it should bring it up.


----------



## turbokirby (Sep 5, 2014)

I'm in for a group buy


----------

